# Bulman Holsters



## Sig229-SAS (Jan 24, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with the 
Bulman Company holsters? I was preparing to order the VM2 from
M Sparks for my .40 229 SAS, but from what little I can see this one appears to be well made and a bit shorter time to receive it?

http://www.bulmangunleather.com/pdl.html


----------

